# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Wondershare Music Converter

## tancja

*Wondershare Music Converter 1.2.2*

*Операционная система:* Windows XP,Vista ,7
*Платформа:* х86/х64
*Год:* 2010
*Таблетка:* Присутствует
*Адрес официального сайта:* http://www.removing-drm.com
*Язык (интерфейса)*: Английский
*Размер* 7.55 MB

*Описание:* Wondershare Music Converter - профессиональный DRM конвертер, который может обходить DRM защиту медиа файлов различных форматов. Программа обладает хорошей скоростью работы, поддерживает Drag&drop, пакетную обработку файлов, и может также извлечь дорожки звукового канала из видео файлов.

Turbobit
Deposit

----------

